# Samsung Galaxy S is eating all my internet allowance too quick



## sunny jim (Aug 23, 2013)

I must have clicked on something bad and where my bill is usually £12.99 a month, its £27 this month. I stopped using the internet on my phone when they told me I had exceeded my allowance but it must have been on in the background, thus the bigger bill. How do I stop this from happening again? Cheers in advance you lovely peeps!


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

Settings -> Data Usage. Scroll down to see who the bad boys are and turn them off.


----------



## yield (Aug 23, 2013)

Could be many things? Do you have auto updating of apps? If so cheaper to do it over wi-fi.

There are apps that will monitor your data usage. I use 3g watchdog on my zte blade/osf.


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Settings -> Data Usage. Scroll down to see who the bad boys are and turn them off.


 

It hasn't got data usage on the settings, its got applications or accounts and sync or wireless and network. Any of these the same? On applications its got something called Running Services with loads of things on it. Shall I turn these off?


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 23, 2013)

Can any games you get have any bugs which can eat your data allowance? I keep getting loads of adverts and shit, I think, since I got some "free" games.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

Download this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.rgruet.android.g3watchdog&hl=en


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 23, 2013)

I hate data allowances. Had an interesting conversation with the 02 data rentention team. They tried to convince me to stay on their shitty expensive tarrif.

Me - I use 3-4gb data a month, even with your bolt-ons, I always have to buy more and it's getting ridiculous, I'm moving to a provider with unlimited data.
02- It says here you only use 1.4gb a month.
Me - Well yeah, because it cuts me off 14 days into the month...
O2 - Ok, well have you thought about this tariff *offers shitty alternative*
Me - Is it unlimited data?
O2 - No, it's 1GB............

*repeat in cirlces for 20 mins*

CAN YOU PLEASE JUST CANCEL MY CONTRACT.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 23, 2013)

3 is shit for many reasons, but its unlimited data tariff is invaluable for someone who uses a lot of data. Although the deal i got - 500mins & unlimited data for £18pm wasn't widely advertised


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 23, 2013)

My problem is not me using my data, its something else which has got into my phone keeping the internet on. Thats why my bills are so high. And its fucking pissing me off


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 23, 2013)

This happened to me when I first got a Samsung Galaxy - my bill was £127!  I called Orange and said that I hadn't been on the internet at all and they very swiftly refunded all of the data fee, without any argument, so it's worth trying that one.


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 23, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> This happened to me when I first got a Samsung Galaxy - my bill was £127! I called Orange and said that I hadn't been on the internet at all and they very swiftly refunded all of the data fee, without any argument, so it's worth trying that one.


 

Did you find out what app/bug caused your bill to be so high?


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 23, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Did you find out what app/bug caused your bill to be so high?


 
Nope, I was just grateful they gave in so easily.  I think what happens is that all the apps they have loaded on the phone, which you never wanted anyway, start to update themselves automatically when you switch it on.

To my shame, the Samsung is back in its box and I have reverted to my Blackberry.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 29, 2013)

Companies should not be allowed to sell smartphones with 100MB or 250MB data limits. Sure there are going to be a handful of people who are permanently on wifi and never use internet away from the home/office, but a lot of people buying these are just opting for the cheap contract without understanding what the limit means.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 29, 2013)

I went for the £35 a month with t-mobile which includes unlimited internet access when I got my S3 last year.
I don't have a pc at home so I thought it would be worth paying as I do look at the internet on my phone quite a bit. I didn't want to be worrying about how much I was spending.


----------



## sunny jim (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got it sorted now, it was a dodgy app that somehow had linked me to this MMS thing and that was keeping t'internet on 24/7. Cheers for all your advice folks


----------

